# KC GCDS Puppy Foundation



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

I guess this is the area that this goes as it is kind of obedience, but today we got Ellie's certificate and rosette saying that she had passed! I didn't know that we were even being assessed, I thought that it took at least a few terms and that there would be an exam at the end.

Argh, I am soooooo proud of her!!!


Shot with FE115,X715 at 2007-07-14

Bring on the bronze!!!! :bowl: :


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news! You must be so proud. She is sure a beauty. :drummer::drummer::You_Rock_


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Woohooo! Way to go! Excellent news.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Way to Eliie!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hooch


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Ellie!!! She looks so proud of her accomplishments in the picture.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations Ellie!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

What a lovely giel, way to go both of you and keep up the great work.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Alright Ellie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:You_Rock_


----------

